# EOS R7



## Elmonducky (Sep 16, 2022)

Has anyone else noticed how Canon seems to have no problem supplying R7s with 18-150 lenses to all their retailers but have been back ordered for many months for bodies only?
Love Canons products but hate their greed! Wish I wasnt so heavily invested in canon equipment, if I had it to do over I would've gone with Sony.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 17, 2022)

Elmonducky said:


> Has anyone else noticed how Canon seems to have no problem supplying R7s with 18-150 lenses to all their retailers but have been back ordered for many months for bodies only?
> Love Canons products but hate their greed! Wish I wasnt so heavily invested in canon equipment, if I had it to do over I would've gone with Sony.


Previously stores would unbundle it and sell the lens as 'white box', Canon started discouraging that a few years ago. Canon also strongly discourages listing things below the MAP they set.

The upside to that is that stores are more likely to offer you a discount when you ask, although with demand outstripping supply currently they can just wait for someone with slightly more money and slightly less sense to show up.


----------

